# Palm Springs or Scottsdale?



## Canuck

If you had to choose - what destination...Scottsdale or Palm Springs?  And why? 

Thanks!


----------



## nightnurse613

Well I am probably a little biased however, I would choose Scottsdale.  There are many similarities (weather wise, golf) but there are a couple of more million people within a 20 mile radius and, therefore, a little more in the way of entertainment. I guess it depends on why you are vacationing. If you crave relaxation and rest Palm SPrings might be better.


----------



## eal

Hi Canuck,
We generally go to both places during the winter, Palm Springs in Jan or Feb and Scottsdale in March for spring training baseball.  I love both places, but if my BIL didn't live near Palm Springs I probably wouldn't go every year.  But I would never miss the annual trip to Scottsdale - so much to see and do there!


----------



## Canuck

Thanks Guys!
I am torn....both are great, lots of warm sunshine!  However, Scottsdale sounds like there is more to do!


----------



## nazclk

*Palm Springs*

I personally like Palm Springs and have been to both.  Shopping, restaurants and golf, oh yes golf.


----------



## John Cummings

It all depends on what you like to do. We live just an hour away from Palm Springs and visit there frequently for 3 night getaways. We have also visited Scottsdale and I have lived in both Phoenix and Tempe.

Palm Springs is warmer than Scottsdale. If you are into casino gambling, shows, etc,. than Palm Springs is the best choice. In fact the only advantages Scottsdale have is MLB Spring Training in March and the desert is more interesting.


----------



## ricoba

As John points out, Palm Springs will be the warmer of the two during the winter, so for that reason alone I would choose PS.  

But it's a rather easy choice for me, since we only live a couple hours drive from there.


----------



## BevL

We got to Palm Springs because it's a lot closer to drive to and we really enjoy it.  Very relaxing and that's why we go there.

I only mention that beause we're from the same neck of the woods.  If you're flying, that won't enter into the equation.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

Golf (using some of the discount sites) is more reasonably priced in Palm Springs.

Pat


----------



## LynnW

We prefer Scottsdale because there is more choice of things to do but we also like Palm Springs. I guess we're fortunate that we usually go for at least 3 weeks so we can spend time in both locations. We always drive and our last trip was 3 days in Las Vegas, 1 week in Palm Springs and 3 weeks in Scottsdale.

Lynn


----------



## LisaH

I'm glad more like Scottsdale. I own a week at Marriott Canyon Villas and, because of you, I have rented my spring weeks for good money for the past several years  Personally, I prefer Palm Springs - more a resort kind of town with good restaurants. Of course being closer to home also helps


----------



## JoeWilly

We've been to both.  I prefer Scottsdale--seems like more things going on.  Nice drive to Sedona for a day trip and Cavecreek--funky town.  We've also gotten easy trades into the Westin Kierland in Oct. I love the Westin--lazy river, pampering--great.


----------



## John Cummings

We are going to Rancho Mirage ( Palm Springs area ) next week for 3 nights at the Agua Caliente Casino/resort.


----------



## nightnurse613

Since someone mentioned it and as a side note, there are about a half dozen casinos in the Phoenix area. One of them (Sheraton Wild Horse Pass) is home to one of the highest rated restaurants in the area and one of the nearby Casino Arizona have a fair floor show (Star impersonators) - nothing like Lost Wages, though.


----------



## John Cummings

nightnurse613 said:


> Since someone mentioned it and as a side note, there are about a half dozen casinos in the Phoenix area. One of them (Sheraton Wild Horse Pass) is home to one of the highest rated restaurants in the area and one of the nearby Casino Arizona have a fair floor show (Star impersonators) - nothing like Lost Wages, though.



We have been to all the casinos in the Phoenix area as well as other locales in Arizona. The casinos don't begin to compare with the casinos in the Palm Springs area and Southern California.


----------



## STEVIE

Hi, i am thinking of planning a first trip to Palm Springs. What is the weather like in March? Also we are a family of four with two teenage boys, what is there to do in the area? We are from CT. and I have no idea what is in the area. Also what is the most convenient airport and car rentals. Thanks, Sue


----------



## John Cummings

susgar said:


> Hi, i am thinking of planning a first trip to Palm Springs. What is the weather like in March? Also we are a family of four with two teenage boys, what is there to do in the area? We are from CT. and I have no idea what is in the area. Also what is the most convenient airport and car rentals. Thanks, Sue



The weather in March is typically sunny with highs in the low 80's and lows in the 50's.

The most convenient airport is the Palm Springs International Airport. Below is a link to it.

http://www.palmspringsca.gov/index.aspx?page=270

The next most convenient is Ontario International Airport in Ontario, CA about an hour due west on I-10.

There is lots to do there. Here is a link to the area.

http://www.palmspringsusa.com/?utm_...urism_hp_dkw&gclid=CMy324qE1aECFRBsgwod1U-FIg


----------



## BevL

susgar said:


> Hi, i am thinking of planning a first trip to Palm Springs. What is the weather like in March? Also we are a family of four with two teenage boys, what is there to do in the area? We are from CT. and I have no idea what is in the area. Also what is the most convenient airport and car rentals. Thanks, Sue



You might want to consider an overnight trip to LA area and do Disneyland or Knotts or something like that.  

We have done it in a day but it's a very long day.


----------



## jeffmelpsl

Just moved to palm springs (actually rancho mirage) so if you need any specific questions feel free to ask.  March was absolutely beautiful and gorgeous.  Actually what I am surprised no one mentioned was the tram.  You can be in 80 degree weather and take a 20 minute tram ride to SNOW!!  for me that is awesome.

Mel


----------



## John Cummings

jeffmelpsl said:


> Just moved to palm springs (actually rancho mirage) so if you need any specific questions feel free to ask.  March was absolutely beautiful and gorgeous.  Actually what I am surprised no one mentioned was the tram.  You can be in 80 degree weather and take a 20 minute tram ride to SNOW!!  for me that is awesome.
> 
> Mel



I agree that the tram is pretty awesome. We have taken it several times.

Here is a good link for the Tram and Palm Springs info:

http://www.vacationpalmsprings.com/palm-springs-tram.php


----------



## daynab

How long is the drive from Palm Springs to Disneyland. We dont mind long drives. Trying to decide between CA and AZ trip this year. 

Thanks
Dayna


----------



## ricoba

daynab said:


> How long is the drive from Palm Springs to Disneyland. We dont mind long drives. Trying to decide between CA and AZ trip this year.
> 
> Thanks
> Dayna



Give at least 1.5 to 2 hours, with traffic it could be longer.


----------



## lorenmd

and you forgot to mention all the great wineries near palm springs.  san diego is not a far drive either.  i would always take palm springs over scottsdale


----------



## daynab

Thanks, 1.5 to 2 hours is not too bad. We do Hersheypark every year from Long Island NY. We only go for the day and come home. So that is totally do-able.

Dayna


----------



## vacationtime1

daynab said:


> Thanks, 1.5 to 2 hours is not too bad. We do Hersheypark every year from Long Island NY. We only go for the day and come home. So that is totally do-able.
> 
> Dayna



The driving distance may be only 100 miles, but it can *easily* take 2-1/2 - 3 hours if there is traffic.  If you are day-tripping, there *will* be traffic in the morning unless it is Sunday.


----------



## John Cummings

lorenmd said:


> and you forgot to mention all the great wineries near palm springs.  san diego is not a far drive either.  i would always take palm springs over scottsdale



What wineries are you referring to? The closest wineries that I know of are at Temecula which is about 80 miles from Palm Springs.


----------



## BevL

daynab said:


> How long is the drive from Palm Springs to Disneyland. We dont mind long drives. Trying to decide between CA and AZ trip this year.
> 
> Thanks
> Dayna



It's a very doable day trip.  Long day but not horrendous at all.


----------



## siesta

*it's Scottsdale for me*

I go to southern california for the coast, arizona for the desert.


----------



## funtime

*Airport is a lot closer to Scottsdale*

We went to Scottsdale last year and it was very easy access.  Only about 30 min. from Phoenix airport. Stayed at the Westin Kierland Villas which we like better than the Marriotts in Palm Desert. When we went to Palm Desert we flew into Ontario and drove about 1.5 hrs. to get there. We are going back to Scottsdale this year because it has what we like, sun and great swimming pools.


----------



## John Cummings

*Palm Springs International Airport is Much Closer!*



funtime said:


> We went to Scottsdale last year and it was very easy access.  Only about 30 min. from Phoenix airport. Stayed at the Westin Kierland Villas which we like better than the Marriotts in Palm Desert. When we went to Palm Desert we flew into Ontario and drove about 1.5 hrs. to get there. We are going back to Scottsdale this year because it has what we like, sun and great swimming pools.



Palm Springs has an international airport that is a lot closer than the Phoenix airport is from Scottsdale.

http://www.palmspringsca.gov/index.aspx?page=270

Palm Springs is warmer than Scottsdale and has great swimming pools.


----------



## Margariet

Definitely Palm Springs. The area is so much nicer with Coachelly Valley, Joshua Tree, the Palm Canyons. The climate is wonderful. Great for shopping and dining as well.


----------

